# Save the wee tur'les!!!



## Kristy_07 (Jul 27, 2010)

I chanced upon an unsubstantiated quandary last week which I'm sure you'll dig. At a beach in Ninh Thuan, a national park no less, local farmers have been hired by the Department of Environment to pick up endangered turtle hatchlings (saving them from nasties and what not) and toddle with them down to the water where they set them free, presumably with a tear rolling down their cheeks.

WHICH AS WE ALL KNOW IS A GODDAMN GIGANTIC FAIL. Hatchlings have elevated hormones for that brief period during which they scuttle to the water which lets them tune into the geo-magnetics of the site, so years later then can return there to lay INSTEAD OF swimming around in the ocean completely lost and dying. 

The next season is Feb/Mar, so a friend and I think at the very least a stern letter writing campaign or fiery picket line is in order. Or, could arrange to present a case in person (I totally don't trust letter writing here) mixed in with some surveying, since stragglers are typically still laying when the first hatchlings emerge. Vietnamese tailors will make anything, so I think a turtle mascot costume with a suitably sad and lost expression will get us some attention, as well.

If they have the money to hire farmers to move the turtles, they have the money to give them torches and get them to look but not touch, as well. I'm excited! We'll be turning them from turtle toddlers to wilderness guardians. We could get t-shirts made!

(Also, there'll be a whole heck lot of turtles. And it will be dark. Finders keepers!)


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Jul 27, 2010)

Good on you for getting involved!

Considering that they're actually trying to do the right thing, perhaps first try a friendly approach in an attempt to educate them? They might take your advice straight away, and make all necessary changes. If not, then commence with the stern letter writing and picketing!

I think most people are more welcoming of friendly advice as opposed to strong criticism right off the bat, and you may have a more favourable outcome.

Good luck, and great to see that you're passionate about such a good cause!


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey Kristy

I think your onto something but I dont think it will get much recognition from the authority unless you get some evidence to support it.

I dont know his contact details but get onto Duncan or Col Limpus, I think they have a research facility near Gladstone with the EPA/DERM/QPWS or what ever they are called now. Hopefully they will forward you some papers to support your effort........


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks, Barra! That will be of massive help. Things work differently in Vietnam - there doesn't always need to be huge amounts of evidence for the government to change the way they are doing things, so long as it seems like it would be a good idea to change what they are doing now, they probably will, particularly if it will save them money. 

I'll try to get onto the Limpus's as soon as possible - hopefully they have some research that will help back us up.

I'm pretty confident!


----------



## -Peter (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd like a bit of evidence as well. You are saying that the turtles need to locate to the exact nest site. GPS accurate to the en'th degree??? That moving them to the waters edge is going to interupt the continuity of the site as a turtle rookery?


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jul 27, 2010)

The research conducted is pretty conclusive. It also suggests its the same with river turtles. The research conducted has had massive effects on turtle rehab and re-release. 

Basically what it suggests is that female turtles will return to almost the exact site they hatched from. There is also merit to what Kristy is saying, some theories from scientist and research's suggest that this orientation period may be vital. Turtles are also believed to have a less than 1% survival rate, so as little interference as possible and as much protection as possible is vital.

So if hatchlings are interfered with when making their own way to the water, they may not have time to orientate, therefore they may well be unable to return to shore to lay if they survive to breed (although, you would hope nature would find away). Also if an injured turtle is collected and taken to a Wildlife Sanctuary/Vet or Zoo and rehabed and then released or relocated to an alternative site, come nesting time that turtle will travel back to or as close to that initial hatching site as possible, even if it means crossing roads, reclaimed land or any obstacle in its path.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks, Barra. You're right. It's long thought that turtles use several different cues to orientate themselves and navigate. It is well know that bright lights, wave direction, and geomagnetic forces are all strongly influencing factors. It is not 100% known how these factors connect to and affect each other. 

It's safe to say that the least intervention the better. There are studies to suggest that even a small magnetic influence on hatchlings as they make therir way from the beach to the open ocean could disorientate them, and prevent them from finding their way back to that beach come breeding time. Imagine if the turtle toddlers all had their mobile phones on them (which would be likely)?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just wanted to bump this up and see if there was anyone else with any other suggestions or contacts that might be useful.

Thanks!

(Turtles in the halfshell - turtle power!)


----------

